# Want to be your own boss?



## jasaf (Oct 1, 2015)

We are looking for Chefs who are ambitious and creative! They would be responsible for designing food menus and creating some amazing food. All this with work hours flexibility and ability to start something of your own! If interested please give me a call at 617-646-9139 and I would be happy to explain more about the opportunity.


----------

